# Does each TDF team bring KOM, yellow, green, white variants of jersey/bib/helmet?



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I've always wondered how this works:

So, I just dropped a bunch of TdF suckas, blasted through whatever gates they had set up on top of each climb and won the right to wear the red dots. Next day, I show up at the starting line polka'd out head to toe, helmet included... where the hell does this equipment come from? Who provides it? I saw that the yellow had matching sponsors of the team who wore it, which would imply that each team brings their own. 

I can understand a jersey but these winners proudly fly their hard earned colors head to toe. Does the "organization" provide these? If so, do they have S/M/L of each color? Is this stuff washed as its passed around?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

That would be a good question for the "Ask Bobke" segment.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Rolland was wearing a europecar branded one.... If the sponsors match, then it's a no brainer. Just difficult to believe that they cram this stuff on their tour bus. One of each color then in sizes which overlap team members' sizes? Wash, dry and hand me down to team members if need arises?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Team sponsors will provide that stuff...where else would it come from? Buried somewhere in the bus or the truck there will be boxes w/ helmets, and kits just in case. Sometimes bike sponsors will have a frame or 2 ready if one of their sponsored riders is likely to win a jersey and they want to make the most of it. Sometimes they call the painter, who works like a mad man to paint a frame, then they drive or fly it to where they tour is, then a team mechanic works late or gets up really early to build a new bike. 
We always had Catlike helmets in a few different colors in case one of the girls was in a 'jersey'. We also had iron-on lycra patches that were about 8 x 10 w/ team logos that could be attached to leaders/sprint/young rider jerseys if needed. We'd put them on before a podium, just for the photo op. We carried the helmets and patches in the team car so they were always ready. And 'podium' caps, spare sunglasses, jackets...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for this CX. Clearly, not things I would have ever thought of. I appreciate your insight.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought sublimation machines on site, so each different jersey was brand new hot off the press.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

old_fuji said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought sublimation machines on site, so each different jersey was brand new hot off the press.


Those are only the jerseys that are presented on the podium. They don't actually race in those things, they don't even zip on the front. There are very few races that have that sublimation truck, basically the few big tours that ASO puts on in France, and the Giro, the Vuelta...that's about it. At all the american races you have to bring your own 'sponsor patch' for the podium.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy sh*t, someone moved this thread. That must mean there are actually moderators on this forum...who woulda thunk?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

As cx said, the teams come with lots of stuff on hand in the hope that it will be used.

Last year Sky had a pile of stuff on hand if Cav got the Green jersey, green Shimano wheel decals, helmet, SRM, etc.

On the other hand, Kittel never expected to get yellow so all his team could do was yellow decals over the old ones on his frame.

A yellow Pinarello meant for Jan was sold on EBay several years ago. Never built up!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would imagine Trek, Pinarello, and Specialized have some yellow frames painted in sizes that they think might come in handy. I am sure there is a yellow Dogma hiding in the sky truck in Froomes size. If not on the truck, within a days shipment.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

read an article where they have a whole bunch pre-printed for all the teams with all the different sizes. The ones for the presentation are printed on site. The leader of each category gets a new one each day, as well as a new one they wear while racing printed and given to them later in the day.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

I would think they would just pack the ones that they are likely to need. E.g., a team won't need a white jersey for anyone over a certain age, so they won't pack jerseys in those guys sizes. Then you also have to be realistic at who's going to be wearing what color. No one on OPQ is going to be wearing green besides Cav, so only pack green in his size (and not the size for that giant who is his leadout guy). Similarly for Lotto and Griepel.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sublimation done on site for the podium. i believe the race organizers used to have all jersey sizes in all categories for all teams. only in the past decade have teams started to don colored bibs, helmets, glasses, gloves, shoes, pedals, stems, tape and bikes. all that stuff is up to the team, and more importantly the sponsors. some teams have all that stuff at the ready, mostly for the "expected" riders. some are superstitious and wont have that stuff onboard, but suppliers at the ready. 

it used to be you could get fined for non-conforming kit/bike colorways. riders, teams and sponsors would pony up. not sure if the fines still happen, but i would be surprised if they removed that revenue line. 

a few years ago they custom sprayed a bike yellow and green for chavanel while he held GC and points. 

View attachment 283541


When Was The Last Time We Saw A Custom Painted Bike That Celebrated Its Rider Wearing Both The Yellow And Green Jerseys? Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's how they do the bike at least:

The making of Marcel Kittel's yellow bike - YouTube


----------

